# how to get springtail cultures to take off



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

hello everyone, 
i realize there are other topics on this but was interested to find the best way to get your in tank springtail cultures to boom, i have added two cultures at different times to one tank and was digging around and found 0 not even one. how to i get my springtails to repopulate in tank.?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you looked at the thread right below yours right now under the Food and Feeding? It seems like it is the exact same question you have. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/222377-tank-springtail-supplementation.html


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

JPccusa said:


> Have you looked at the thread right below yours right now under the Food and Feeding? It seems like it is the exact same question you have.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/222377-tank-springtail-supplementation.html


i did see that thread! there was only one idea on how to support them and it was the cork bark safe house idea. not worried about supplementation.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Just out of curiosity what species? As for sustainability they will repopulate on their own as long as you have decaying plant matter for them to eat. I imagine you have plenty in there that you just can't see as they are so fast at reproducing and so tiny and can hide very well even in the soil. I almost consider them a pest I'm my plant propagation trays and all they thrive on just the moss that grows when there is nothing in the propagation chamber. If you are worried about hiding places then leaves, leaves, leaves and did I say leaves =) that is the best hiding place for bugs along with ground covers and wood but as I mentioned the soil hides them as well as long as it's porus.


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> Just out of curiosity what species? As for sustainability they will repopulate on their own as long as you have decaying plant matter for them to eat. I imagine you have plenty in there that you just can't see as they are so fast at reproducing and so tiny and can hide very well even in the soil. I almost consider them a pest I'm my plant propagation trays and all they thrive on just the moss that grows when there is nothing in the propagation chamber. If you are worried about hiding places then leaves, leaves, leaves and did I say leaves =) that is the best hiding place for bugs along with ground covers and wood but as I mentioned the soil hides them as well as long as it's porus.


there is plenty of decaying matter even throw some rice under the leaves from time to time but there wasnt very many springs in the original culture itself 30-50 maybe and after the first week of add them i could still see them, plenty of leaf litter and driftwood for them as well


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

30-50 isn't very much to start with at all.

I would recommend starting some cultures in plastic containers outside the tank. When those cultures are then BOOMING with springtails, which will take about a month, I would then add those cultures to the tank.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

^what he said. If you don't have cultures besides what you have in the tanks, you should get some. Then you can add more once in a while to the tanks from your cultures. Depending on the frog you get the springtails will be eaten regardless and will need to add more. I have some tanks where I see a steady spring population and others I have to keep adding. Even in tanks without frogs I've had to reseed for some reason while in others the springs go crazy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

It sounds like this is a viv. that has no frogs in it but you did not say that it was empty. You did not seed it well enough if it's got no predators in it and you don't see a single springtail in the leaf litter...
I would start from scratch. Get more springs and flood about half of what you get into the viv.


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

RikRok said:


> ^what he said. If you don't have cultures besides what you have in the tanks, you should get some. Then you can add more once in a while to the tanks from your cultures. Depending on the frog you get the springtails will be eaten regardless and will need to add more. I have some tanks where I see a steady spring population and others I have to keep adding. Even in tanks without frogs I've had to reseed for some reason while in others the springs go crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


i purchased two more cultures today and will wait until they boom but checked another tank i seeded with the same amount of springs and lifted a leaf to find tons


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, i don't know why that happens. Btw, another thing that I do now when setting up a new tank is mix whatever you feed your springs or isos into the substrate, it also helps get them going while the leaf litter start decomposing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

RikRok said:


> Yeah, i don't know why that happens. Btw, another thing that I do now when setting up a new tank is mix whatever you feed your springs or isos into the substrate, it also helps get them going while the leaf litter start decomposing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


very weird! i may look into a bit more as i am curious, and great tip thanks!


----------

